# clawed frogs with cichlids



## fishboy

We have 2 2.5 in albino clawed frogs and a 3 in gold algae eater, do you think they will be ok with a 2 in pink convict and a 2 in. yellow lab in a 10 gal. tank temporarily?


----------



## susankat

Nope, none of those should even be in a 10 gal even for a week. Clawed frogs need a tank of their own anyway. Togetber you will have one murdering the other, either which way.


----------



## navigator black

I think you'd lose both frogs and fish. The labs and convicts won't like each other, and up close and crammed like that, I'd expect 3 dead fish by the time the brawl is over. The only thing that could distract them from fighting would be the soft underbelly of that frog... and then once they'd gutted the frog, they'd get back to hammering each others' brains out.
If the convists have paired, they'll fight as a pair, in which case the labs die. If not, it's a real life Super Mario Bros melee.


----------



## ScurvyGoat

ACFs need 2 gallons for one frog and 10 gallons for each additional. Keeping two in a 10 gallon will stress them out far too much. When an ACF grabs a hold of prey it will drown or choke before giving it up. Doesn't matter if the prey is too big, they will try. When I first got ACFs my male ate an oranda that was the same size as him. I thought it was waaaaaaaay too big. He managed though and I still have him several years later.


----------



## graybot

Expensive cichlid food.

The convict will kill the lab in such a small tank, water quality issues aside.


----------



## fishboy

How about in a 55 with other cichlids


----------



## graybot

Depends on the cichlid. Most cichlids would eventually kill the frog. Few are peaceful enough to be safe with a small delicate frog. Not a good combo. Not worth trying IMO.

If you're talking about the convict, it can live with other similarly sized cichlids as long as it is the lone convict. More than one convict will turn the tank into a warzone. Females are more peaceful than males, but still can be killers.


----------



## navigator black

It really helps to give info. There are hundreds of cichlid species in the hobby, and naming what you have would take less time for you than answering our inevitable question.
The answer to your question is yes no maybe not could be.


----------



## fishboy

55 was a typo I meant 75 or larger


----------



## graybot

The size of the tank isn't as relevant as the type of cichlid. There are thousands of types of cichlids, all with different requirements, temperaments and compatibilities. Saying "cichlids" is about as specific as saying "bugs". You need to be specific if you want help. My advice is to educate yourself before proceeding.


----------

